# Sticky  Equipment inventory and Maintenance Interval forms



## bwdbrn1

Here are a couple of handy forms that were created by Brad over on MTF a long time ago. He shared them with other members of the forums so that you can save and print to help you keep track of your equipment inventory and their maintenance intervals.

You can use them to record such things as serial numbers, spark plug types, oil filter types, oil viscosities and when you performed maintenance.

View attachment Equipment Inventory.pdf


View attachment Maintenance Intervals.pdf


----------



## uberT

Very nice, and helpful! Thank you !!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Funny, I keep all that stuff locked up in me wee little mind.:icon-hgtg:


----------



## pdesjr

Me too Power.But I lost the key!


----------



## Spectrum

I tag each machine under the handle, out of the worst of the weather


----------

